# Hello



## jusgus (May 7, 2010)

Hi all I am jusgus. I love reptiles, African soft fur rats, and chewing tobacco.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany


----------



## jusgus (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Chewing Tobacco :shock:

Hi :welcomeany


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

